# NFSU2(+others)"please insert correct cd-rom and restart the application"



## blastradius (May 20, 2005)

I have installed NFSU2 and now the game will not run. It gives me the error message "please insert the correct cd-rom and restart the application" when i try to run it. I have contacted EA tech support and have followed all the steps and i still recieve the same message. i have also recieved this message on splinter cell pandora tommorow. i have installed latest video card drivers and latest firmware for both of my drives (cd-rom and dvd writer). i have ended all background tasks. i have also installed the safedisc update.my compatability mode is for windows xp(which i am on), i have tryed installing and running the game from both drives and i have no virtual drives running.i also have no viruses and spyware. ive got to say im pretty stumped and have spent a lot of money on this computer mainly for games and very much appritiate anyone who could help resolve this situation.Thanks.

Operating System: Windows XP Professional
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: NVIDIA
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+, ~2.2GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 149MB used, 2311MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT (Omega 1.6693)


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Not to imply here but, I gotta ask, are these copies?...


----------



## blastradius (May 20, 2005)

nope, paid for them good an proper. first hand from a shop


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Can ya give us a look at a Hijack this log?


----------



## blastradius (May 20, 2005)

sorry, dont understand. Hijack log? where can i find one of those


----------



## blastradius (May 20, 2005)

right ive fixed it now. tech support told me to get the latest mobo driver which has fixed the problem. thanks for the help anyway guys


----------



## wenubestu89 (May 21, 2005)

hijhykjujhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

wenubestu89: post marked as spam and reported to administrators.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

wenubestu89, I don't know what the purpose of your post was, but I suggest you don't do it again. If that's the substance of future posts, please find another board to post them on. Consider this a warning.


----------

